

Ask HN: Anyone going to "TechCrunch Disrupt Hackathon"? - phoenix24
http://disrupt.techcrunch.com/hackathon/
Anxiously looking forward to the Hackathon, and just curious to know if fellow HNer's would be showing up aswell.<p>Also, do let me know if you'd be looking forward to teamup.<p>Thanks
======
rhizome
Not an AskHN

~~~
phoenix24
now do i make it one?

